# Sketchup orientation with sun?



## mpooley (8 Feb 2008)

Hi
I have set this up in the past on an earlier sketchup but cant remember how to set up my models location and orientation ?

anyone know?

Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (8 Feb 2008)

Mike,

Go to Window>Model Info>Location. If you need help beyond that, let me know.


----------



## mpooley (8 Feb 2008)

Hi dave

I havnt got that in model info?

mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (8 Feb 2008)

Ah yes, free version. Sorry. I think there's a plugin to do that. I'll look for it and post a link. I'm almost out the door to work so it might be an hour or so.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (8 Feb 2008)

Found it!
http://www.crai.archi.fr/RubyLibraryDep ... ocation.rb

"Adds a "Lat/Long" option under the Plugins menu. Lets you enter geographic parameters in a dialog box. "


----------



## mpooley (8 Feb 2008)

thanks dave - I havnt used sketchup for at least a year and im a bit rusty.

so i need to find out how to install the plugin now !!

lol


----------



## SketchUp Guru (8 Feb 2008)

Save it into the Plugins folder under SketchUp. Make sure the extension is .rb after you save it. Then open SketchUp. This plugin will be accessed through the Plugins menu. Now I really have to go to work.


----------



## mpooley (9 Feb 2008)

Thanks dave that worked fine lol


----------



## mpooley (9 Feb 2008)

mikepooley":1p7w8p1c said:


> Thanks dave that worked fine lol



OOH no it didnt 

ive just got round to entering my lat and long etc but at noon it showing me completely dark!!

my lat is 52.35 N and long is 0.27 degrees from north =7

it seems like a bug cos i altered lat and long to zero and was almost the same ! in june at 10 am it was light but in july dark! in august light again !! doh!

Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (9 Feb 2008)

Hmmm.....I wonder if there's an issue with low longitude numbers. You could probably get away with any longitude number since shadow angle is based on latitude and time. Try setting longitude to 90 and see what you get.


----------



## mpooley (9 Feb 2008)

Dave R":16apt73o said:


> Hmmm.....I wonder if there's an issue with low longitude numbers. You could probably get away with any longitude number since shadow angle is based on latitude and time. Try setting longitude to 90 and see what you get.



no still pitch black at noon ?

it seems like its putting me in the southern hemispere maybe?


mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (9 Feb 2008)

Let me see what I can find out for you.


----------



## Slim (9 Feb 2008)

Maybe, there is going to be a solar eclipse in July.


----------

